# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Japanese-Russian language exchange

## Анатолий

*露和言語交換* 
今日は, 
Japanese-Russian language exchange is sought. 
I'll teach you Russian, you teach me Japanese. 
I am native Russian with linguistic background with some knowledge of Japanese and other tongues. 
Please don't just reply to offer help in Japanese, I am interested in meeting Japanese people learning Russian. Sorry, not offering to teach English either Smile 
私に日本語を教えてくれば、ロシア語を教えてあげます 。

----------

